# New but old



## Westy53 (12 mo ago)

New guy to the site --- Just getting into bow hunting. Switching it up from rifle mostly for hogs and bear. Bought a couple of bows (Elite Kure and a Diamond Carbon Deploy) . Bummed cause I found a Mach 1 for sale here ( bamabowhunter 19 ) but I can't PM do to being new.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome from Oklahoma, maybe it will still be there once you get 20 quality posts/comments.


----------



## Westy53 (12 mo ago)

Thanks -- I'm hoping--- its exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to AT forum from SE WI. You got past two weeks time in, so 18 or more Quality Posts shouldn't be hard to do, to gain access to the classifieds, but to me AT's wealth of knowledge beats the buy/sell perk. Good luck.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Westy53 (12 mo ago)

Perfect-- Thanks for the help


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Westy53.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## Westy53 (12 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> Westy53.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.
> 
> Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## Westy53 (12 mo ago)

Roger that. Thanks


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Trl6347 (Mar 3, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Taxitanner (10 mo ago)

Westy53 said:


> New guy to the site --- Just getting into bow hunting. Switching it up from rifle mostly for hogs and bear. Bought a couple of bows (Elite Kure and a Diamond Carbon Deploy) . Bummed cause I found a Mach 1 for sale here ( bamabowhunter 19 ) but I can't PM do to being new.


Greetings from Montana


----------



## Brightdreams09 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send^It (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Westy53 (12 mo ago)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## TheRDJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Josh W.. (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome to the team..


----------



## EZROD32 (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome! Bow hunting for hogs sounds like a blast!


----------



## Ashlesond (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome


----------

